# Interior Paint



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

I got a question about interior paint. Instead of buying some interior paint and having to sand everything and losing the surface texture...why cant I just use some model car paint and an airbrush. I mean, its made for plastic and an airbrush is alot better than spray paint. Anyone think this is a bad idea or anyone got a better way? Im open to suggestion.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't think you need to sand the interior plastic panels. You just need to clean it with rubbing alcohol to get the oils and dirt off.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Oh, ok, I was under the impression that you had to sand and smooth all that plastic down. Well what about the model car paint...dont they even make some sort of clear coat for them too? Its been a looooooong time since I put one together.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

you could try it...im sure its about the same thing. they do make a clearcoat for model cars. some of them even have some flake or pearl in them


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

Its a great idea. But make sure the surface in clean. Any type of oil will have the pait running. TEAM G4L NYC


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I had to sand everything otherwise the paint wouldn't stick well and it would look like crap. I don't know about an airbrush, I'm sure it works better than spray paint. I used vinly paint which worked really well, you might what to check if they make an equvilent in model paint.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

I looked at the stuff Testors has. They have an air brush kit for like $30-$40. Thats not too bad considering the quality you can get with one. Im not too sure I will have to sand the parts. I dont recall anyone ever sanding a model car. But Ill try each technique on some old junk parts just to be safe. Anyone got any suggestions on a color? Its Aztec Red with Black interior. Im just going to say red would look fine. I would use white, but white on black isnt to my taste.
BYW, where can I get some of that flake paint...I never would have imagined they would make something like that.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

*Airbrushing Interior*

Testors Aztek airbrush series is ok but flakes can cause clogging problems, it's plastic and if it brakes you can't buy new parts for it. One of the best airbrushes for fine spraying and thick paint use is the Vega 2000. I use it to spray hoods and engine parts.
The Badger company makes it but make sure you use the #5 tip, needle and aircap. Good Luck.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks for the info. Ill definately keep in mind. I tested some paint I had found with one of my model cars. I tried it without sanding on the underside of the doortrim(floorpiece) and its no good. I gotta go get some more paint tomrrow and some sandpaper too. I think Ill work on my airbrush skill for a while before I try this on the trim. I want to do some more complex paintjobs, but I cant do that right now with my skill. When I fiberglass my soundsystem later this year hopefully Ill have learned enough to do some tribal designs. Im already a great artist, I just gotta learn how to use an airbrush with my art. I have distant cousin that is unbelievable with one, he can definately teach me some good techniques. Meanwhile, Ill probably just use the Plasti-Kote method.


----------



## BRYDOOD94 (Jan 28, 2003)

don't do it!!!! you'll make your car look like a clown car...hahahaha big mistake buddy


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I painted my interior and let me tell you the pieces that come smoth already look much better than the stamped plastic pieces. Sanding, even just a little, really helps in the effect. More professional.

Seth


----------



## Nismo200SX (Oct 7, 2002)

make sure that you use a paint like a vinyl paint as it has flex and wont chip... or something to the same effect ... 

^^ sethwas has a point ... sanding down the panels a little bit and making them smooth like the surface of the car looks more professional than having that rough factory stamped texture ... but thats also goes with personal taste as well .....


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

> Im already a great artist, I just gotta learn how to use an airbrush with my art. I have distant cousin that is unbelievable with one, he can definately teach me some good techniques. Meanwhile, Ill probably just use the Plasti-Kote method.


I plan on airbrushing some handmade art onto my car after it goes in for paint  too bad you arent in california, I could give you some tips. Just remember, distance, and paint pressure/velocity is everything.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks for the pointers. I dunno if I would go so far as to use an airbrush on the body of the car. But Ill definately try it on the sound system box. Im either going tribal with it or Im goin with the Japanese theme, I still have a few days to figure out what exactly what im going to do. Hmmmm, maybe I can make some tribal Japanese Kanji...it wouldnt be to hard I think......OMG I have to get to work on this NOW. I dunno why I didnt think of this before.
BTW
- Plasti-Kote Sandable Primer
- Plasti-Kote Ultra Enamel(Interior-Exterior)
And my dad picked up some Rusto-Oleum Crystal Clear Enamel cuz I couldnt find any PK Clear coat.
Is this stuff going to be ok?


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> don't do it!!!! you'll make your car look like a clown car...hahahaha big mistake buddy


I won't be so fast to pass a judgment if you haven't seen it. I used vinyl paint and sanded the shit out of the panels. Lots of thin layers of paint and then a couple of layers of clear coat. The job came out awesome, completely smooth surface and hasn't chipped or peeled in over 6 months.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

But do you think the Rustoleum Clear Enamel is alright to use?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Hey, I saw this TV commercial for Krylon *Fusion*. It's this new spray paint specific to plastic and it bonds to plastic with no sanding. I would like to know if anyone has any experience with this stuff. It looks pretty promising for this application.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here: http://www.krylon.com/product/gp_product_detail.asp?sgID=GP07

too bad it's limited in colors


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

The place where I get my vinyl for my system sells vinyl paint and primer. I think Ill just use some of that stuff. I should have gotten some when I was there, but i didnt want to get any cuz I just bought some from Autozone.


----------

